

Google’s not the one hurting Europe’s news business - nikelson
http://paidcontent.org/2013/06/24/wake-up-europe-googles-not-the-one-hurting-your-news-business/

======
juusto
Yes Europe, what is wrong with you?

Because we all know that France, Belgium and Germany represent all the 47
countries in the continent. Just as Florida, Alaska and New York represent the
entire 50 states.

This reductionist articles are very, very, lame.

~~~
thirsteh
Well, Europeans often generalize about the U.S. too.

Source: I am European.

